# Danish ribs



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

I'm going to give them a try today.
I'm not too excited about cooking them, they just seem scrawny, not much meat.
I'm going to do them indirect, not sure how long though.
Smoke will be Hickory and pear.
I also have some fresh Walleye fillets. I'm going to rub them with honey and Maple syrup.
Ribs rubbed with Wolfe Rub.
Here goes nothing 8-[


----------



## Cliff H. (May 21, 2006)

I saw some Danish Ribs in a box of three yesterday and wondered about them.  I am glad you are trying them out.


----------



## wittdog (May 21, 2006)

Puff the innovator of Danish Ribs. We might have to call them 8 mile ribs. Are you planning on cooking them like BB’s?  Are you smoking some dogs for your daughter? I’ve got some ABT’s on and some dogs for the boys.


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

"Ribz in the 'hood"   
I almost forgot about the dogs #-o 



I usually never buy meat from a box, there were 3 1/2 slabs, I can't figure out why only 1/2 a slab


----------



## Green Hornet (May 21, 2006)

The 1/2 is for you to boil!


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> The 1/2 is for you to boil!


Rib soup, yummmm =P~


----------



## Woodman1 (May 21, 2006)

I've never seen "untrimmed" Danish Ribs before. They are usually trimmed and cryopacked.


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I've never seen "untrimmed" Danish Ribs before. They are usually trimmed and cryopacked.


When I opened the "box", they were wrapped in plastic, the ends were sticking out  
I'm afraid if I trim them there won't be anything left, i'm leaving them the way they are.


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Dinner is served!
The ribs weren't bad, but not what I am used to.
My daughter loved them, she said they were ribs for kid's.
I did what I would like to call the 311 method.
They were different I will admit, not much meat, but a nice flavor.

Yes, I put it in the slideshow!
http://img117.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 4700c.smil


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Did they smell like fish?


----------



## Griff (May 21, 2006)

Screw the Danish ribs. The walleye looks super.

Griff


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Screw the Danish ribs. *The walleye looks super.*
> 
> Griff


Don't it??!!  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

I gotta' tell you guys, I  don't eat fish,but that was some good stuff.
A buddy of mine caught it fresh out of Lake St. Clair last week.
As far as the ribs go...........they were ribs  



Crazy White dude, the fish smelled like fish, not the ribs


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

i love grilling fish but like going out in the bay and getting some clams and throwing them over the fire  till they open then toss them with a mixture of evoo, garlic, and cilantro or depending on my cholesterol it is better with butter


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2006)

Great job Puffy! That fish looked great!!


----------



## Bruce B (May 21, 2006)

Good job Puffster...ribs looked good and there's nothing better than fresh walleye.


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Great job Puffy! That fish looked great!!


After seeing your'e ribs  
To hell with the Danish crap :!:
I'll stick with what I know :!:


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good job Puffster...ribs looked good and there's nothing better than fresh walleye.


Bruce, I have a great hook-up for the summer as far as Walleye goes  
I'll hook you up :!: 


D.B.B. :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

Puffy-poo, nice looking dinner, all of it! What was the desert?


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puffy-poo, nice looking dinner, all of it! What was the desert?


Well you just named it :!: 
My daughter said the same thing :!: 
It's called Pineapple-poo


----------



## Cliff H. (May 21, 2006)

That was one high-quality slideshow.  And the food looked good also.


----------



## txpgapro (May 21, 2006)

Danish ribs - Yuk!  Usually freezer burned, never wrapped, especailly never vac-paced.  No meat no them.  Last 40# case I bought I gave away.


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Danish ribs - Yuk!  Usually freezer burned, never wrapped, especailly never vac-paced.  No meat no them.  Last 40# case I bought I gave away.


The dog won't even eat them  
Danish ribs, a big thumbs down :!:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> txpgapro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's pretty bad!!  :badgrin: But funny!  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puffy-poo makes pineapple-poo! Nice job!


----------



## wittdog (May 22, 2006)

Puff this dog would eat em. Nice job on the eats.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2006)

Puff those ribs looked a lot better than I thought they would..the ones I got were even skinnier!

  Hey, you tried something, you learned, and it doesn't look half bad?
No harm, no foul, good dinner.  And you'll appreciate spares and bbs
even more next time!


----------



## Puff1 (May 22, 2006)

Your right Cap,the Walleye was real good and I don't like fish  
Still have 2 slabs to go #-o


----------

